# DSC button



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

OK I want to know what exactly shuts off when I push the button and what shuts off when I hold the button for 15 seconds. I'm still a believer that says when you push the button, everything is shut off except ABS. No need to hold the button for 15 seconds which probably trips a fault code to the computer.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm with you Jim...on M3 one press does it all....not so with other E46s. In fact, in searching through TIS I found a section that indicated an error code is generated if DSC is pressed for 10 seconds or more. I also confirmed the one press thing with one of the fastest M3 drivers down here in So Cal who also happens to work for a BMW dealer.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

You do not need to wait 10-15 secs. First DSC turns off, and the yellow light on dash comes on about it, then wait a little more and (if I am not mistaken) TCS turns off and the yellow BREAK light comes on the dash.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

On non M E46s, the first push cuts out DSC. The push and hold cuts out ABD which is the poor man's version of LSD (applies brakes vs. transfers power).


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

FSelekler said:


> *You do not need to wait 10-15 secs. First DSC turns off, and the yellow light on dash comes on about it, then wait a little more and (if I am not mistaken) TCS turns off and the yellow BREAK light comes on the dash. *


M3s are different from other e46 models...see my post above


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

alee said:


> *On non M E46s, the first push cuts out DSC. The push and hold cuts out ABD which is the poor man's version of LSD (applies brakes vs. transfers power). *


I've never heard of ABD....what's that?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *I've never heard of ABD....what's that? *


Sorry ADB. Automatic Differential Braking. Non-M E46s have an open differential. BMW 'emulates' the behavior of a LSD by applying brakes as appropriate to allow more power to go to the wheel with traction.

Poor man's LSD. ADB is defeatable in 2001+ E46s without AWD. ADB-X is non-defeatable on the xi and xiT.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*rewgarding the E46M3*

it seems as though the prority has changed on the newer cars. what has been stumping everyone is the phenomenon of the dyno limits. with one simle push of the dsc the car will not rev past 6500 - with a sequence of 10 sec pushes and a reset by turning the ket back to start position 1, followed by a second 10 sec push on the dsc - the car rev's freely past 6500. it must do something. i would sure like a definitive answer.

all that said - a simple 1 sec push and i never had interference on the track even at warp speed and adhesion - to spite that - i was always told to hold the button; so i did


----------



## saksiri (Apr 16, 2003)

some BMW documentation on DSC and other systems. i originally got this from Agent7.

i zipped it up since the attachment facility doesn't accept PDFs.


----------



## saksiri (Apr 16, 2003)

saksiri said:


> *some BMW documentation on DSC and other systems. i originally got this from Agent7.
> 
> i zipped it up since the attachment facility doesn't accept PDFs. *


by the way, ABD isn't explicitly mentioned in this article... but they do say that one of the functions of DSC is to act in the same manner as a limited-slip diff.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*i have read that article*

but it still doesn't discuss the specific engagement of systems regarding driver controls - on/off options - that seems to be speculation as best i can tell


----------



## MGood (Apr 22, 2003)

FWIW, the 03 manual says one quick push turns off the DSC. Holding it for three seconds will trun off "dynamic traction control" also.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

MGood said:


> * Holding it for three seconds will trun off "dynamic traction control" also. *


My manual says nothing about dynamic traction control requiring a 3 second push. Does yours say that, or is that your opinion? BTW, what exactly is dynamic traction control?:dunno:


----------



## MGood (Apr 22, 2003)

Word for word from the manual. They even say it on the CD version of the manual.


----------



## MGood (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh yeah. I put "dynamic traction control" in quotes because they say it and I don't know what it implies. CBC?:dunno:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *On non M E46s, the first push cuts out DSC. The push and hold cuts out ABD which is the poor man's version of LSD (applies brakes vs. transfers power). *


Al, on pre-Sep '00 built cars, one push of DSC turns off everything, on post Sep '00 you will need to hold for 10-15 sec.

My car was a June '00 built, so only one push.


----------



## MGood (Apr 22, 2003)

I got the video version here on my roadfly webspace. The written manual does not mention the 3 second thing.


----------



## MGood (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry, I think this will work

http://members.roadfly.com/mgood/dscoff.wmv


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> *Al, on pre-Sep '00 built cars, one push of DSC turns off everything, on post Sep '00 you will need to hold for 10-15 sec.
> 
> My car was a June '00 built, so only one push. *


Reference?


----------

